# Ceil Heat radiant heating thermostat question



## RaiderANV (Dec 1, 2010)

This house was built in 1969 using a system built by Ceil Heat in Knoxville Tenn and they are long gone. I need to replace several thermostats that run wide open unless you turn the setting to OFF. Guess age has wore out the insides? Is there a place to find a replacement part or is there something else I can use in place of the original ones. The part number is Model CHT-DI-22 AMP  
It's a 125/250 VAC ONLY

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jpuccella (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a house the same age with a similar problem.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 24, 2012)

Shop around for a >22 amp line voltage thermostat or
 get a >22 amp, 240 vac relay and a 'stat that can handle the coil current for said relay.

Posting legible copies of whatever schematics you have wouldn't hurt, either.  It might not be the 'stat.


----------

